# What do I need?



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

Like some advice on a kayak and accessories. Here’s the deal. I am a big, middle-aged guy--6 feet tall and weigh 260. Health is good except for some knee arthritis problems, which slow me down some. 

I have been canoeing for years, including a week-long trek in the Adirondacks three years ago. But I have never been in a kayak. I want to get into the fish-yak thing. What boats and/or features should I look for? And how much will it cost?

thanks!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If you have been canoeing, you have an advantage over lot of people who might start new. At 6' and 230lbs, I would look at the following. I'm sure others will chime in. Alot depends on where you plan on fishing (ocean, lakes, rivers, bay)...

1. WS Tarpon 140
2. OK Prowler 13 or 15
3. OK Big Game (this boat will be slow but stable)
4. Hobie Outback
5. Heritage Redfish ??

It will cost you about 800 to 1800 for a new boat with accessories. If you buy something used, you can get a decent boat 400 to 1000 dollars.


----------



## fishcrazy (Jun 26, 2004)

*Hobie Quest*

I paddle a Hobie Quest and I am exactly your size. My boat is pretty fast and tracks well. All of SeaSalts suggestions are great too. Go register at www.kayakfishingstuff.com and post up there. Good folks and you will plenty of opinions.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

a hertiage redfish is a good kayak to start out with, there price is pretty reasonable and they are great kayaks, other than a kayak ur going to need to buy a couple of fishing rod holders( scotty makes the best imo) a small cooler , bait bucket and a smal folding anchor and some para cord, get out and fish with it a couple of times and decide where u wanna put everything b4 u mount it

i believe u can start with everything u need under 1000 dollars


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

check out appomatox river co. on the penninsula. ask for victor. he can give you all he info you need. there is a kayak club on that side also. the name slips my mind. demo demo demo


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

W'burg? http://members.cox.net/wkfa.org/


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey, thanks a lot, all! I particularly appreciate the links and advice on specific boats. If anyone has any more tips for a newbie, please pass 'em along.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association (TKAA)

www.tkaa.org


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

I went to ARC talked to vic and he is givin me a great deal on the big game/w fishing package. Everybody else is asking $2000 and up so I got a great deal. Go to BASSPRO.COM and you can see it there. Go to the serch type in kayaks and it's the first one. 
:fishing: FISH ON!!!!

ASSASIN


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone around here know where i can demo a t120 around newport news


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

ruthless said:


> Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association (TKAA)
> 
> www.tkaa.org


Hey Islander, Ruthless drove the nail down with that post, excellent kayak info source. If you give us some ideas about the type of fishing you want to do we can help you out a little better.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> anyone around here know where i can demo a t120 around newport news


There was one oh the Marketplace board for sale that is fairly new for 500bucks.
Think it's on page 2 now.he'll prolly let you paddle it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> There was one oh the Marketplace board for sale that is fairly new for 500bucks.
> Think it's on page 2 now.he'll prolly let you paddle it.


Thanks for the plug.



Sharkbait23602 said:


> anyone around here know where i can demo a t120 around newport news


Sharkbait, I only got one good arm right now but if I can get someone to help me get th yak on the truck I'll pm ya and ya can try it out.


----------

